# 6 Month Old Havanese is Vomiting



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Everyone.

I have a 6 month old male havanese I got him when he was 6 weeks old. He is a great dog and I love him so much.

My dog late last thursday night vomitted up his food at a neighbours house when we were having a doggie date with another havanese. I didn't really think anything of it I just thought he was playing to hard. When I brought him home he ate alittle more and we went to bed. 

He then woke me up at 6 am b/c he was trying to vomit. I put him on the floor and he did it. Every 20 min after that he was vomiting. I called the vet and they told me to bring him in right away. So I did.

My dog vomitted about 9 times before our appointment.

The vet gave him an IV b/c he was dehydrated and he was given 2 anti vomitting shoots. They wanted him to stay over night.

I said no. But they told me that these drugs will ware off in about 4 hrs after that u must give him water, if he vomitts then he has to come back. So 4 hrs later I gave him an Oz of water, he kept it down. Then 10 min after that I gave him another oz. He kept it down. 

Later that evening I gave him soft food and water. 3 days passed and he was doing fine.

3 days later he again vomitted in the evening. Then after we went to bed he woke me up at 12 am and vomitted. 

It has now been 2 days and he has not vomitted. 

Can anyone tell me why he was doing that? his checkup was great, lungs, heart, weight was the same, and temp was normal.

Is there anything I should have checked out?? like blood test or poop sample?

Please get back to me. ( he personality is still the same playing and running around. His appitite is good and bowel movements are normal).

tks.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum!

Maybe he is vomitting because of allergies? Not sure... Your vet didnt have any advice??

Where abouts in Canada are you?

Ryan


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

No not really, she said if I want to bring in a poop sample or have a blood test done. He is eating the same food and treats since he was 6 weeks old.

is it possible to develop an allergy after 5 months of eating the food?

I am from Toronto.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This does not sound typical to me. How is he doing otherwise? Is he playing,, peeing, and pooing as normal. Does he have an appetite? How much does he weigh? Is there anything that the 2 days he vomited have in common? Was he playing outside on the second day too? Could he have gotten into something that upset his stomach? If he is not vomiting today, perhaps you can start a diary so if he vomits again, you might be able to see the common thread.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

There is no difference. His personality is the same, he is eating, drinking, peeing and pooing normal. attitude is normal. He is 15 lbs, didn't lose weight. not feeing him anything differently. He eats nutrience (all natural dry food) and Natural balance (wet food). 

The only day he did not play was the day he went to the vet. Day before he was playing and the day after. Then 3 days later when he vomited again he ate, drank and played. 

He is not over fed or under fed, he has a great attitude. He didn't get in to anything I am 100% sure. 

Is it possible he had like the flu? or was sick? but would not his temp be high?

I am a little worried. what about acid reflux? The vet didn't really have anyting to say. It is a great vet i have been going there for over 20 yrs. 

I just hope my puppy is ok now.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

There is a ton of blood work that you could do, but I am not sure I would do it yet. If you had a case of viral gastroenteritis, you most likely would not spike a fever. And lets say, you overate a couple days later, you may vomit a couple more times. 

Perhaps you need to just watch him carefully. The blood work can always be done and if there is no diarrhea, I do not see how a stool sample would be useful at this time. At any point you want to have blood work done, your vet should be willing to do it just for a baseline level.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Tks*

He seems to be doing very well. He is still the same Boy to me. I am just watching him carefully.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

sometimes like babies they just get an upset stomach. I remember when Mollie was little she got sick a couple times and it was scary to see her like that cause you feel helpless you dont know what to do.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

There are some conditions that would produce chronic vomiting so make sure you have some basic blood tests drawn if he has another episode soon.

It sounds like you are very much on top of it and that is why you posted here.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*yes*

Tks everyone.

If Russer vomits again I am going to get a blood test done. I have read alot about chronic vomitting as well as in-breeding and common problems with the Havanese...

I Love Russer so much and I would do anything for him. He is a great dog.

Best choice of breed ever.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your little guy seems to be feeling better. Just watch him close and call the vet if it starts again.

Wow you got him at 6 weeks old? That's a little bit early. Did you notice a difference it his development? Was there a reason the breeders adopted out their puppies so early?

PS. I agree with the best breed ever thing


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Great Dog*

The only thing I noticed was he was nipping a bit when he was playing. But that was corrected by 8 weeks. The puppies were taken from their mother at 5 weeks. My russer was great. He is my first dog. He was sitting, lying down, and coming at 7 weeks. all his trickes were learned by 9 weeks.

I think the dog adjusted well to me and my family. I followed the instructions of the breeder and Russer followed me. If I had any questions I could always call and I came by a few times so he could see the dog. He showed me how to train him on a leash and how to use the chain colar. It did not take Russer long to learn anything really. I was consistant and I enjoyed every minute of it even the sleepless nights of crying. It was all worth it. A lot of Work but worth every minute.

The only thing was he had a few accidents in the house till he turned about 5.5 months. But I read that Havanese can take up to a year. When I got him I trained him on a pee pad and at 8 weeks I was taking him outside. At 10 weeks he was crying when he had to go out and poop but pee I have to ask him. (still I have to ask if he wants "outside"). lol

I didn't take him to school and I don't plan on it. Russer is more well behaved then most of the dogs he plays with.

I don't know why the breeder sold the dogs early but the dogs I have seen from Russers litter are great. I am glad I got him so young.

Anyways tks for listening.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like you really lucked out. I'm glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*tks again*

tks 4 ur help. I'll up date in a few days with how Russer is doing. Hopefully no more vomitting.

Night night


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Just curious if he eats little rawhyde sticks or anything like that. We had a dog that would swallow big bites of rawhyde and they don't digest. He would throw up for a few days when that happened. We had to banish rawhyde from him and now, I have learned, they are bad for a dog anyway. Actually, he would try to eat all chewy things too fast and swallow hunks and throw it up later. Then he was fine!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, fellow Cdn. Hav owner!! I'm from near Montreal. 
Your little Russer looks so cute! 
I'm sorry about how much he's been throwing up though. I was also wondering if he's eaten anything that may have upset his stomach... plant, plastic, thread, anything really... 

Has he been vaccinated recently? If so, when and for what? Just curious.

I'm glad he seems fine, plays and does everything normally. I also know, though, that sometimes that can mask something going on inside. My Ricky has liver issues, but acts normally almost all the time. A blood test would be my next step if he should vomit again, although you can get him to have a subcutaneous serum injected too, to help hydrate him. An IV works better, but if you don't want him away from home and you and the vet don't think it's a crisis, then the shot of serum can really help him feel better. 

Good luck and pls. keep us posted!


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Eating*

Hey Again.

My dog doesn't get rawhyde or anything like that. He gets milk bones maybe 2x's per week and if he is a really good boy he gets a snasage. I am not really big on giving him treats b/c I got him so young and every treat product most said over 6 months and over 6 lbs. When I was training him he was getting roll over treats but I was told they are very bad for dogs that they are pure fat.

Russer is all up todate with his shots and checkups, he is only 6 months so he had his first 3 visits to the vet at 3 months, 4 months and 5 months. Rabies was given at 5 months. He was castrated 1 week before he started throwing up. I thought he may have caught a germ since they kept him over night to monitor him. But the vet said he had no temp, weight was fine and lungs, heart and breathing were fine.

I have not slept at all in about 6 days b/c everytime Russer makes a noise or licks his mouth I wake up and listen. I am like a mother. lol...

Another thing was when I got him at 6 weeks till he was about 3 months he had hiccups about 4 or 5 x's per day. Does anyone think there is a relation? Or am I just blowing this out of the water???

It is so hard to think something is wrong with ur best bud and there is nothing I can do but do but wait.

Any toy he had that was broken open or if I could see stuffing I ripped the rest open and threw out the stuffing inside. I don't want him chewing on "fake" cotton. he has a few cloth toys now and he loves them just as much as if they made noise. lol.

If he does however throw up again this week I will take him back to the vet and have a blood test done and then take it from there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

As to the hiccups, I know many Havanese puppies seem to be afflicted while young but outgrow it. I wouldn't think they were related. Hopefully the vomiting was just a temporary problem and he's over it. Give Russer a hug and welcome to the forum.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Tks*

I am hugging him now. I don't know how to explain the way I feel about him. But I bet you all know what I am talking about. He is a bundle of Joy and brings happiness to my life and everyone he come in contact with. I am just so proud of him. Everything he does is cute and when he does something new he is even cuter. Sometimes I have to hold myself back from hugging him to hard... lol...


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

What brand of dog food are you feeding him? I just read on another group where there are several dogs and cats having a problem with different brands of Nutro dog food.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

I am feeding him Nutrience dry and Natural Balance wet. Neither have been on the re-call list. He has been eating it since he was 7 weeks old.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

The Nutro is supposed to be fine also but the owners said it had just started in the last month with foods the dogs had been using for a number of years. If he continues you might try another food for a while and see if it might be something they have changed in their ingredients. I was just trying to come up with something and don't know if it may be the answer but it could be a thought.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

How is Russer doing now? Is he doing better?


I don't want to intrude, but why were the pups taken from their mother at 5 weeks?
It's way way too early....even if there was a good medical reason, a reputable breeder would have really waited at least until 8 wks for the pups to go to their new families....


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*it's ok*

I'm sorry but I do not know why the puppies were sperated from their mother so early. I know the father dog was attacking them but as for the mother not too sure. But I can find out and I will post the answer at a later date.

As for the nutro my neighbour that has a havanese from the 1st litter was feeding their dog nutro all through his puppy years and when he turned to adult food he stopped eating. My neighburs switched to Natural Balance then to (I think) Blue Brand. It is sold in Pet's mart.

As for Russer he is fine. We went for a long walk today and now he just finished his bath. He is all clean and smells like a baby.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Snowangel what time of night are you feeding him? I have a problem with Monte if he wakes up in the morning with an empty stomach he gets sick and will not eat. I usually feed dinner around 5 PM and then make sure I give him cookies before bed.

It scared the crap out of me when this first started, you could actually hear his belly making noises then uke: Then once he would eat he would be fine so I started giving him the little extra treat before bed and have not had a problem since.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Tummy making noise*

I usually hear his tummy making digesting noises all day esp when he is sleeping.

I give Russer one or two Small Milk bones in the morning B/c I do not agree with feeding dogs once a day. His food is put down 3 times per day. 1 pm, 5pm and 8pm.

The 1 and 5pm food he grabs a few pcs and runs to where I am to eat it. I feel if I am eating through out the day then my dog should also.

The 8 pm food is left down until he goes to bed.

He nibbles at all times but eats most of his food in the late evening. His water is left out all the time.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I had a very similar thing with my Hav who is now 9 mos. old. It turned out to be worms. He didn't display the typical signs (in the stool) etc., but the vet felt that it was more likely to be worms than anything more serious in such a young puppy. She said that sometimes the stool samples will read negative but they can still develop a problem from worms. After two de-worming treatments. he has been "vomit free" for two months. 
Good Luck,
JCChaplin


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Interesting. I will have him checked out if he does vomit again. He had his poop checked about 2 months ago and he had a deworming at 6 weeks. So I will keep that in mind.

Thanks


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi snowangel,
I read that you feed Russer three times a day at 1pm, 5pm and 8pm. I would just suggest that you feed him the first feeding earlier in the morning. Most puppies need to eat after they wake up. Their little tummies are empty! I know with my Hav and my other (older) dog, if there stomachs are too empty, they will vomit a yellow liquidy substance. Try spacing out the meals a little more and see if that helps.
JCChaplin


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

ok tks. I will try that.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

HEY everyone just wanted to update you all on Russer. He has not vomited in 3 days. He is eating normal, sleeping and playing. So maybe he just had an upset stomach. Glad to have my boy back to his old self again.

THANK YOU all for caring so much.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I LOVE when this happens...I was thinking about Russer this morning, and was having difficulty finding the Thread (I'm pretty sure that by now it is painfully evident that I am NOT Techno Woman...sigh...) ! :suspicious:

So, so glad your little sweetie is not any longer out-of-sorts. :whoo:

Anytime Molly loses her cookies, I always worry that she ate something REALLY bad and that it's causing a blockage! uke: I'm truly not an alarmist, but when you think of the things these little fuzz-balls put in their mouths, it really scares you! 

Between checking the vomit and checking the poop, I feel desensitized to the UCK factor...well, thank God for small blessings...:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

......my neighbor caught me digging around in my labs poo this morning......geez, the things we do.....


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Update.*



Suuske747 said:


> How is Russer doing now? Is he doing better?
> 
> I don't want to intrude, but why were the pups taken from their mother at 5 weeks?
> It's way way too early....even if there was a good medical reason, a reputable breeder would have really waited at least until 8 wks for the pups to go to their new families....


Hey I just spoke with the breeder and Russer and the other puppies were sperated around the middle of 6 weeks from the mother dog. I got Russer at the end of 6 weeks. He told me that 6 weeks is fine to seperate from the mother. He has another litter that will be ready in 3 weeks. 2 girls are left to be claimed pure white. I was thinking of getting another one so Russer has a play mate. But I don't want any attention taken from Russer.

Maybe I will wait for the next litter. A puppy is a lot of work. Russer was restless in the night until he was 8 weeks. LOL. A few sleepless nights... (So worth it tho)

Ps. It has been over 2 weeks since Russer was sick. He is Great. No scares and I couldn't be more relieved and relaxed now.

Tks ALL...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad Russer is feeling better! Where is the breeder located anyhow? It did not mention location on the website??

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Location*



Beamer said:


> Glad Russer is feeling better! Where is the breeder located anyhow? It did not mention location on the website??
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan


We are from Toronto Canada.... The link is located below.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Havanese-Puppies-W0QQAdIdZ43788160


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Glad that Russer seems back to his normal self. Before you get another Havanese, please consider reading about the health testing that the top breeders perform before breeding their dogs. You can read about this at the Havanese Club of America's web site - a link is at the front of the forum.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

snowangel said:


> Hey I just spoke with the breeder and Russer and the other puppies were sperated around the middle of 6 weeks from the mother dog. I got Russer at the end of 6 weeks. He told me that 6 weeks is fine to seperate from the mother.


I don't know where in the world your breeder got this information but 6 weeks is WAY too young to separate Havanese puppies from their mom. 8 weeks is the absolute minimum and 9-10 weeks is preferable as they learn a lot of inhibitive biting from their mother at this stage. A 6 week puppy still needs constant attention and companionship, and this is what they get from their mother and siblings. Separating a puppy too early can have serious consequences on its behavior later in life. Any breeder that sells a puppy at 6 weeks is either trying to make more money by being able to breed the mother again sooner (this is so cruel to the puppy and the mother) or the breeder just doesn't know anything about breeding puppies. Also, I don't know your breeder but based off his website it doesn't seem like he does any type of health testing. How does he know that the mother and the father are healthy and aren't going to pass on any type of disease to the puppies?

I'm glad that Russer found a good home with you and he really is adorable, but I would seriously recommend that you do not buy another puppy from that breeder. Of course that is your decision, and it's just my opinion.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

snowangel said:


> I am hugging him now. I don't know how to explain the way I feel about him. But I bet you all know what I am talking about. He is a bundle of Joy and brings happiness to my life and everyone he come in contact with. I am just so proud of him. Everything he does is cute and when he does something new he is even cuter. Sometimes I have to hold myself back from hugging him to hard... lol...


Awww, that is so sweet. I know just what you mean. These itty bittys are so special.
xxoox


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Lina said:


> I don't know where in the world your breeder got this information but 6 weeks is WAY too young to separate Havanese puppies from their mom. 8 weeks is the absolute minimum and 9-10 weeks is preferable as they learn a lot of inhibitive biting from their mother at this stage. A 6 week puppy still needs constant attention and companionship, and this is what they get from their mother and siblings. Separating a puppy too early can have serious consequences on its behavior later in life. Any breeder that sells a puppy at 6 weeks is either trying to make more money by being able to breed the mother again sooner (this is so cruel to the puppy and the mother) or the breeder just doesn't know anything about breeding puppies. Also, I don't know your breeder but based off his website it doesn't seem like he does any type of health testing. How does he know that the mother and the father are healthy and aren't going to pass on any type of disease to the puppies?
> 
> I'm glad that Russer found a good home with you and he really is adorable, but I would seriously recommend that you do not buy another puppy from that breeder. Of course that is your decision, and it's just my opinion.


Hello Again. I have a website and I have found a few about separating pups.

"If you are considering getting a puppy, for the sake of your new puppy's well-being and your own peace of mind remember these three critical things: 1) Remove your new puppy from the litter and take it home from 6 to 8 weeks of age (49 days being the optimum). 2) Never take two puppies home together. 3) Spay or neuter at six months of age, and do not even think about breeding that puppy."

***

Rebecca Settergren is an AKC approved CGC Evaluator, a member of the Dog Writers Association of America and a contributing columnist to the Post

http://www.paradisepost.com/columns/ci_5362447

I thank you for your help and I am going to read more articles in reguards to separating puppies....

If he was separated to young from his litter is there anything I should look out for or have him checked out for????

I never had any problems training him he is better than most dogs I have met and who he has played with. Russer at 8 weeks was more well behaved then other dogs at 1 yr. Already learning tricks, come, sit, wait, playing fetch. I was just consistant and had a lot of patience. I did not take him to school I just listened to the breeder. Anytime I needed help or still need help training the pup or have questions I can call or see him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

7 weeks is considered acceptable to take puppies from their mothers, but I don't think it's optimal. Bigger dogs and other breeds have different stages at different times, they are not all the same. In particular, Havanese puppies should not be taken away from their mothers before 8 weeks and in general is best to do it at 9-10 weeks, as I mentioned before, because they learn most of their bite inhibition and social behaviors from their mother and litter mates at that age. A puppy taken away too young can have a hard time later with socializing with other dogs since they might not have learned everything that they need to do this well. They can later demonstrate aggressive behaviors. This is not black and white and might never happen with Russer, but it's a lot more likely that puppies taken away from their mother too young can have this happen than not. That's great that your breeder can help you with training the puppy, but I don't understand why you shouldn't take him to school. I think they learn a lot at school. Even if he already knows how to do a lot of things, the school actually provides a place for you to practice where there's constant diversion with the other dogs and people. It can also give you some ideas on how to do things that you hadn't thought of before.

However, I would like to stress that you really need to think of health testing of the parents before breeding and this is another reason why I mentioned you not buying from this breeder again. Does he health test his dogs? I don't mean just take them to the vet, I mean health tests that look at hearing, sight, hips and patellas. These are all health problems that need to be addressed before breeding even occurs.

I don't know much about dog interaction with puppies, but I also think it was a red flag that you said the puppies had to be taken from the mom because the father was attacking them. What? I have never ever heard of this. I could be wrong because I am not a breeder, but no breeder I know of has ever mentioned this to me, including my own where the father lived at her house as well. I would be worried about this dog's temperament and would definitely not want it bred. Even if it were true that the dog was attacking his puppies, then why couldn't the breeder keep the dog away from the puppies? Removing them from their mother's important care makes no sense at all to me.

Like I said, though, this is totally your decision and you should do whatever you think is best. I just wanted to give you some information that you may not know about before you invest in another of this breeder's puppies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to share with you an excerpt on the book The Havanese, that mentions the acceptable age to separate the puppy from its mom:



> Bringing Home the Puppy... What is the Best Age?
> 
> About thirty years ago, it was discovered that puppies' neurological development was complete at 49 days and, because of this, it was assumed that 7 weeks was the ideal time for puppies to go to their new homes for purposes of early socialization. For puppies the size of Havanese, however, 7 weeks is simply too early. Most experienced breeders like to keep their Havanese puppies until they are at least 9-10 weeks old, when they have had their second set of vaccinations, and been wormed more than once... Beware the breeder who is willing to let you have a puppy who is barely weaned - no matter how anxious you are to bring a puppy home, tiny puppies are high-risk puppies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know this isn't the purpose of the thread, but several states have made it illegal to adopt (specifically "take possession") before 8 weeks of age.

Snowangel, I don't think there is anything you can specifically look for. You just have a little more work to do than the average 10-week adopter does, in regard to teaching manners, etc.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions and help. I will speak with the breeder. I believe the parents have been tested with sight, hips hearing and so on. 

As for the father dog he seems protective of the mother dog. 

I may take Russer to school at a later date maybe around 9 months. I was very social with Russer around other dogs and people since he was 7 or 8 weeks. I have even been complemented may times. 

He is my first dog so I was not sure what I had to put in to him and how hard it was going to be. I feel the breeder got me through and helped a great deal with training. He said if I listened to him my dog would be good. He spent so much money and learned how to train his dogs so I listened. And "knock on wood" Russer is a good dog.

Tks again y'all


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Snowangel, I just want to say that I really appreciate how you are open to the discussion here.  I agree with Lina about her questioning and advice, but it's really nice to see that you aren't at all taking it personally... it wasn't meant that way at all... and that you are willing to see things from all sides. 

No one is saying anything is wrong with your pup's health, though there are some questions as to what the breeder does or doesn't do. I appreciate that you are open to keeping the communication going here and with your breeder. If anything, it is a relief that he is helpful and available to you. That's all good. 

I am also a first-time dog owner and it was all new to me. Thanks to this forum, a bunch of great Hav books and a group of Cdn. Hav owners and breeders, I got the assurances I needed. I love to learn and it looks like you are that kind of person as well. :whoo: After a lot of tension here this past week, it is a relief to see we can all discuss things in a civilized manner and all grow from it. ((hugs))


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought AKC insisted pups not leave home until 8 weeks...but somebody here probably knows better than me.

Good luck, SnowAngel, and I have to agree that is refreshing to see with how open you are to the various opinions.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Just wondering*

Just wondering if the CKC has different standards than the AKC?? We are from Canada does that make a difference?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi snowangel,

Here is the link to the CKC code of practice for breeders: http://www.ckc.ca/en/Default.aspx?tabid=81 I read quickly, but not sure there is anything about 'ideal' age for selling puppies.

I'm from Quebec and we are infamous for our 2200-some puppy mills.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Snowangel, I'm glad you are looking into this and that Russer is doing so well with you!


----------



## karenmax (Apr 25, 2011)

*Havanese Vomitting*

Hi,

We also have a six-month old Havanese who has vomitted lately. My vet says it is allergies. He received a cortisone shot. Hope this helps.


----------

